
What price democracy? It's a real trilemma - greifswalder
http://www.thenational.scot/politics/15196783.Pat_Kane__What_price_democracy__It_s_a_real_trilemma/?ref=mr&lp=19
======
Nomentatus
I've said before that it's simpler, a dilemma:

"Multinationals or democracy, choose one."

Interestingly, China chooses "neither"; you can't act as a multinational in
China, you have to have a Chinese partner company, and they have an in-house
govt representative/supervisor.

